# TTC Naturally with low AMH.



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking to see if anyone can give me any recommendations or advice with regards to TTC naturally with low AMH. My husband and I were successful through ICSI and are now wanting to try naturally for our second baby. I remember taking Royal Jelly, CQ10 and DHEA when we were going through our ICSI cycles, but I can't remember the dosage I was taking. Is there anyone going through the same/similar situation? Also, my DH has a low sperm count.

Thanks in advance,

Stinky84


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone got any advice or had any luck in a similar situation?


💜


----------



## Lucypiggy (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi 
I would be really interested to know the answer to this question. Anyone?


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

My husband took proxeed during our third ICSI cycle and we saw great improvements in his count & quality. Not enough to make a natural pregnancy possible or even IVF but gave us our best quality embryos through IcSi x


----------



## djjim22 (Mar 7, 2014)

I had ivf with donor sperm for my two children as I’m single. When having blood tests before I started I found out my amh was only 3 and I’m 32 so really quite low. I asked the consultant whether if I was to try naturally in the future if this would affect me and he said not necessarily. That it could happen but may take longer? So would also be interested if anyone has any tips?


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you so much for your replies 😁 Just hoping there is something we can try to help boost our chances naturally xx


----------



## NOV12 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello 
My previous clinic (The Lister) recommended 75mg of DHEA a day. I ordered mine online from Biovea, I think you need to look out for micronised DHEA. I also took ubiquinol, a version of coq10, I can’t remember the exact dose but it was two a day. My current clinic are big into vitamin d too,  2000mg per day for both partners. 
Good luck 
X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

what about having acupuncture?


----------

